# Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

Are there any member of Pras on here? I want to join and just want to see what it's like before I do.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi There,
we are Jon & Lyn Kent, why dont you come along to one of our meetings and see if you like it. 

You dont have to become a member straight away you walk in the door

Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

would love to, i've seen it's £17 each to join but £22 for a family, would me and the oh pay £17 each? xx


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
Yes I'm afraid that is the way it works if you don't join as a family you would have to join as single adults.

regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

That's okay the oh can pay  Where are the meetings? x


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
If you have a look at the PRAS website it has all the details there.

The web address is www.pras-uk.co.uk


Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

Hopefully see you there  x


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well worth joining, so many different things going on and a great bunch of people, they put on a good show later in the year as well


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

im thinking of going, how many people attend to this thingy?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah sounds good i may pop along as well. know a few people that go and they've all said it was good


----------

